# Jaw Drop



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does this sound like what your dog has? This article says it usually spontaneously improves in 2 to 4 weeks. 

Paralysis of the Jaw in Dogs | petMD

Keep helping him eat and make sure he is getting enough water, with a syringe if you need to.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never heard of this. The article is very informative, it does not mention steroids...is this what the Vets think is the cause...or are they calling it something else? Good Luck!

Welcome to the Forum, it's a shame most of us find this great place when we are in "Need"...stick around, great support, fantastic info and wonderful people here!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for these sudden issues. Hope it will go away very soon. You take him to 3 different vet shows how much you love him and care for him. What is the name of your sweet boy?


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for these sudden issues. Hope it will go away very soon. You take him to 3 different vet shows how much you love him and care for him. What is the name of your sweet boy?


Dear all, 

Thanks for the concern.. My boy name is Ryan..he is the prince in the house. Everyone love him, mood have been affected by his condition lately. We will be taking him to the vet again tonight not willing to wait till 11 june for the next review. Just wanna to ensure that he is oki without giving any chance that he will suffer from dehyrated. My mum is coming over to look after him in the day by replenished fresh water to him when he lapped the water it become very cloudy as saliva drools onto it.. At least we can go back to work,during night time my hubby will wake up n feed him water with syringe.. Hope it will help, will keep u guys posted.. Thanks ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I will keep Ryan in my prayers. He sure has royal treatment. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

masticatory myositis, lyme or other tick disease, neck misalignment, tetanus are among the rule-outs


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sigh!!!

My vet told me that it might not be Jaw Drop, we are keeping our finger crossed, he is being on another drugs, Pyridostigmine to try out & see if he response to it or not. I am told to feed him 3 times daily but worry abt the side effects so I reduced to 1 tablets once daily, look like I have to gradually increase the dose.... :crossfing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe use a turkey baster to give him water:

Hold his chin up and slowly let him drink at his own rate. Yes, important to keep him hydrated. Dogs can go a long time without food, but not water.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that is a great idea, Danny! I would have never thought of using a turkey baster.

I was also wondering about Tetanus but it is called Lock Jaw. But you said, that the jaw is open, correct? I suppose if it was tetanus the vets would have figured that out by now, at least I would hope so. 
Poor Ryan, wow, never encountered a case like that. I sure hope they can get to the bottom of this fast!
Good luck and hoping he will recover soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

eve3127 said:


> Sigh!!!
> 
> My vet told me that it might not be Jaw Drop, we are keeping our finger crossed, he is being on another drugs, Pyridostigmine to try out & see if he response to it or not. I am told to feed him 3 times daily but worry abt the side effects so I reduced to 1 tablets once daily, look like I have to gradually increase the dose.... :crossfing


Please follow your vets directions and give him the dosage prescribed, it may do no good to give him the medication at a lower dose than the vet said to give.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Had a dog with similar problem a few years ago. She was also unable to swallow, water from a turkey baster would run into her lungs. She also couldn't pick up her head above shoulder height. It was very sudden and weird. It affected her entire face too. She couldn't bring her tongue into her mouth either. 

Due to her inabililty to swallow, no vet specialists in Alaska, and being Christmas Eve, we made the decision to put her down rather than see her drown or get infection in her lungs.

Hopefully your dog doesn't get that bad.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am with Mylissyk on this, give him the proper dosage of meds prescribed by the vet. I don't know how I missed the lower dosage remark.
Have the vets ruled out a tick borne disease, tick paralysis?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Wow, that is a great idea, Danny! I would have never thought of using a turkey baster.


It's worked for us ... I'd squeeze really slowly and make sure he was swallowing it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Ryan.


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yo, so sad, that is bad, Ryan condition still better, he show interest in his food & water, only things is that he can't do it himself, we have to assist him eating by feeding & he can finished 2 canned food in a day. As for water, we used the hose to feed him with water & he is enjoying it. (2 times a day) Hope he get sufficient water! I am not sure will it be enough for him? Anyone can advise? Thanks...


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> I am with Mylissyk on this, give him the proper dosage of meds prescribed by the vet. I don't know how I missed the lower dosage remark.
> Have the vets ruled out a tick borne disease, tick paralysis?


The vet have ruled out on the tick diesease as they have run the blood test result, Ryan is heart worm free & tick fever free so it won't be the tick borne diesease... Anyway, shall wait patiently for another vet to be back from Australia on the 16 June... He is a senior & experience vet, hope he can have better findings on the root cause...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am hoping you have better luck with the new vet.  Where are you located by the way, if you don't mind me asking?
About the water, no, two times a day giving water is not enough for Ryan. I am sure he enjoys playing in the water from the water hose and drinking some, but make sure he does not engourge on water too much and fast that way. Try a slower trickle of water for him to drink and please, do it more often. You don't want him to get dehydrated. I am thinking you are in a hot climate?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The hose is a great idea, but I agree with others you should give him water several times a day so he doesn't get dehydrated. Check the label on the dog food and make sure you are giving him enough food, sometimes you have to give more canned food to equal the amount they need to eat every day.


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I am from the hot climate country, Singapore weather is like almost 26-32 degree everyday ... We are staying in a apartment so my dog won't be gg direct under the sun. He will be indoor while we are working. We left him with 3 pails of big water in case he need to soak his mouth into it... Haha.. 3 fans are on for him to have enough air circulation so that it is not hot. The can food consist 78% moisture so I think he at least have some water. We supposed to give him abt 3 can of food a day as he is 33 kg but seem he exercise less nowadays do we cut down to 2 cans. He is a big fan of eating bread n cake so till now everyday he still having breads. I hope that is alright for him, he appetite is good only problem on swallowing the food n water...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for a miracle here.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, I was thinking Singapore 

I don't know about giving your dog cake, that is not very healthy, all that sugar. I would stick with the canned dog food. 
Good luck!


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

ya, i shouldn't feed him too much cake, will try to cut down... thanks everyone for the concern.. appreciate all the folks here....I will update with more info after today vet visit... hope he is getting better....:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I was wondering, is there a chance he could have been bitten by a snake that injected a neurotoxin?


----------



## LeeMedic (Jan 7, 2010)

Possibly a stroke?

My dog stopped eating after surgery and they installed a feeding tube for 2 weeks while she improved. We fed her at home by using the feeding tube.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good point, LeeMedic!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in how Ryan is doing.


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks for asking...:wave:

Ryan was admitted to hospitalize for 48 hrs on last Saturday, 16.06.12.

The Snr Vet told me that definite something is wrong with Ryan, he must find out the root cause so he did a flushing out methods for 2 days to observe his condition, if he get well that means the bacteria is being flushed out. So far, on Sunday we saw Ryan, he is getting more active & able to drink his supplement by himself, great improvement. He can be discharge today but will still on supplement meal prescirbed by the vet plus the antibiotics till this coming Saturday. He also required to do a ultrasound screening so next Monday the vet will go thr' the result with us, I shall keep u guys posted.

Below are the procedures that the vet have done for Ryan: 

Fluids: Hartmanns + 1 amp dextrose + 1 amp calcium + 0.2cc dopamine @ 78ml/h (maintenance)

Injectables: Ascorbic acid 2000mg + cefaxone 2cc IV BID
Ornipural 6cc + vibion 2cc IV BID
Dexason 0.5cc IV BID

Orals: Polysilic 10cc BID, to be given with doxycyclline
Doxycyclline 100 mg 2 tabs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad things with Ryan are moving on in the positive direction. Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet boy to get over it very soon and come back home.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds positive...what on earth caused this in Sir Ryan? The million dollar question. Keep us posted, Thanks, you are good Humans!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the update on Ryan. I hope he keeps improving and they can finally get to the root of the problem. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How is Ryan? I keep thinking about his situation and keep wondering about the cues & the treatment. Hope all is heading back to normal.


----------



## eve3127 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dear all,

Thanks for the concern ... After the hospitalization of 48 hrs , he have recovered speedy. Now he is able to drink n eat on his own.. It is really blessings for the family that he is recovering . His ultrasound on the kidney, liver n spleen is normal.. Another piece of good news. Right now, he have completed his antibiotics but still need to continued with a can drink that contains complete balanced nutrition for people requiring protein, electrolyte and fluid restrictions for a month. After that the vet will review if everything is oki then he can go back to his normal diet. A quick question, he have not castrate yet, at 10 yrs old if we intend to castrate him. -any risks? We are considering it as he have prostate enlarge problems , we are worry it may be too late if we castrate him later yrs den he will be older. Ultrasound show some cease near the prostrate area. The vet suggested we should castrate him before it lead to tumor or worst cancer .. What are the views, please share your thought ... Thank you ...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news about Ryan! Wheeewww... 

Tailer is still intact, not a romer, nor amorous. I have read about later neutering, but will have to find the articles. Later neutering to prevent cancer was one thing I do remember...I don't think there is a down side to later neutering...you'll have to watch his weight, as I recall obesity can be a problem...if the humans over feed. I'll look and get some links for you...but Tailer says he hasta go out!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the greatest news. I was thinking a lot of Ryan and how is he doing. So glad he recovered and doing so well. Hugs to a sweet boy.


----------

